# Parts supplier discounts



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm starting on a body off restoration of my '66 GTO. The car is really pretty decent but as you guys know, the parts list can get pretty long pretty quickly. Do you know if the major suppliers like Ames Performance and Year One offer a program that you can sign up for that will offer discounts over a 6-7 month period for purchase of parts?

I do know that they offer discounts for single purchases over specified $ amounts but I will likely be placing orders over several months as I get further into the process. Would like to get some type of term discount if I buy a certain dollar amount within a specified time frame.

Just wondering if you have any experience with this type of purchasing program.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Unfortunaltly Ames doesn't do that. You will just have to think it through and buy as much at once as possible. Then when you find you need more stuff, wait until you need several things and do it again. I spent a well over $1000 in shipping charges alone when I did my project. Doesn't hurt to call Ames and ask, they can be very reasonable.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*parts supplier discount*

You pay full sticker price for EVERYTHING you purchase!!!!! Oh, you might get $3-$4 off an item once in awhile, but not for being a loyal customer, though. Those days are LONG gone! Embrace the new millennium.


----------

